# 2013 Touareg VAG-COM tweaks, where are they



## ORDNorth (Jan 30, 2013)

*2013 Touareg VAG-COM tweaks, where are they??*

Just purchased a certified 2013 'Treg and want to do all the fun tweaks that the VAG-COM tool offers but where is the current list, all I see are tweaks for ten year old "Tregs? I bought a new 2013 Passat and that Forum has a very detailed list of all of the tweaks, all of which I love!


----------



## Grifnsqest (Sep 22, 2005)

They don't exist...


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

Interesting enough, I just purchased a brand new 2014 R-Line V6 and am looking for vag-com tweaks. I have the latest vag-com cable so no problems there. 

The tweaks from this forum worked on my 2011 TDI Sport, so I'm expecting they will also work on my 2014. I previously had Video in Motion enabled and seat belt chime disabled. The DRL LED's are plenty bright enough for me, it actually appears like VW might have toned them down a bit which isnt a bad thing. We'll see if these tweaks work for me again. I will report back later.


----------



## ORDNorth (Jan 30, 2013)

The ones I did or hope to do on my 2013 TDI Passat and hope to find for the Touareg are: 

-VIM
-Seat belt chime off
-Bright lights w/fogs on
-heated seats stay on when restarting vehicle, both driver & passenger
-open close windows w/key fob
-microphone button on steering wheel operates like a mute switch
-cluster staging/celebration sweep at start up
-eliminate door ping when open
-eliminate hill hold assist setting
-gear display when in D
-rear fog light enabled

Any others that folks have found? I will be getting my upgraded ROSS Tech cable in a day or two and will start looking around for these locations.

This is from the Passat Forum and what we need to develop for our Touareg friends!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6019602-HOW-TO-VagCom-VCDS-Mods-(w-pics)


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Not seeing them because you are in the wrong forum for them. You need to join Club Touareg!


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a connect in the Richmond area for Vag Com? I wanted to get into it with my new CPO TDI Exec


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

gwernerjr said:


> Does anyone have a connect in the Richmond area for Vag Com? I wanted to get into it with my new CPO TDI Exec


PM sent, re: you having any luck finding the above.


----------



## philthyavant (Apr 3, 2012)

The tweaks aren't on this site but a quick Google search should net you results on a couple other Touareg specific forums.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

philthyavant said:


> The tweaks aren't on this site but a quick Google search should net you results on a couple other Touareg specific forums.


There are a bunch here.


----------

